# Kids?? And wild camping?



## Mingmong (Feb 24, 2014)

:banana:
Hi wondering if you can help me. 
I'm looking at joining the wild camping gang, but is it just for people that have no kids?
Or are some of the places you can stay ok and fun for kids
Would much appreciate your replies...
Thanks
Debbie


----------



## Beemer (Feb 24, 2014)

We usually have 'one' in tow, but he is old enough (15) to look after himself wherever we go.  We do try to go somewhere he might like too, the coast or we go walking where he might find fossils (Mam Tor Castleton).
Walks in the Peak District - Mam Tor and the Great Ridge


----------



## Makzine (Feb 24, 2014)

I'm a big kid does that count :idea::baby:


----------



## yorkieowl (Feb 24, 2014)

Wild camping with or without kids, lots of fantastic places, pick the places to suit the ages.


----------



## wisper (Feb 25, 2014)

Hi
We have a nearly 4 year old and one on the way, and we all love the wild camping, and we find it better than camp sites,
soon as the new born is here she will be joining us to the wild camping locations :cool1:
that's just our view 
Welcome to the site 
Paul


----------



## TWS (Feb 25, 2014)

Hi I take my son who is 3 with me all the time ! We just returned from a 10 day trip to the highlands ! I can count on one hand the number of times I've used a site in recent years. 

Best wishes Tom


----------



## kimbowbill (Feb 25, 2014)

Park up by a river or rock pools, fishing net, plastic large tray, who needs clubs and amusements, ive took my grandaughters pond dipping many times, they just love it, the simple things.

Also park up near a couple of wrinklies and you will have babysitters for the night, :lol-049::lol-049:


----------



## Deleted member 21686 (Feb 25, 2014)

Welcome to the forum.

Wildcamping is great for children.

We've even had children on the occasional meet.


----------



## trevskoda (Feb 25, 2014)

i have two kids one 5 the other 3 and they love wilding and the out doors,but they refuse point blank to let me put them on the barbey yum yum,only joking


----------



## molly 2 (Feb 25, 2014)

trevskoda said:


> i have two kids one 5 the other 3 and they love wilding and the out doors,but they refuse point blank to let me put them on the barbey yum yum,only joking



Are you saying you can eat a whole one


----------



## RoyNorth (Feb 25, 2014)

Hello Debbie,

A warm welcome to the forum from me .. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Happy camping and safe travelling .


----------



## Deleted member 20892 (Feb 25, 2014)

Hello and Welcome, i think it's great to take kids camping whether wild or camp site (but pref wilding) it's gives then a sense of independence putting up tents living away from all that kids come into contact with now. No laptops, mobiles, nintendo's allowed...etc. Bit different for kids nower day's then we were young, too much internet and not enough interacting in the real world.!...Get em out walking, exploring, meeting different kinds of people,it will be a great education for them.! 

jt


----------



## jann (Feb 25, 2014)

Wild camping is for everyone.


----------



## Rodeo (Feb 25, 2014)

Hi Debbie
Whew! Im not alone then! Swmbo keeps saying Im like a big kid! We, ve got 3 offspring but she tells everyone that she has 4 kids to look after.:banana:


----------



## bodgeitnscarper (Feb 25, 2014)

We have wilded with our pair (now 12 and 17) for years. Beaches, lochs, rivers, castles, bunkers, woods, quarries and mountains.. The kids liked them too!


----------



## stonedaddy (Feb 26, 2014)

*Good for um*

Hi Debbie welcome to the site. I have 4 and the odd time I have taken one they have always behaved themselves, like not kicking a ball against other vans which is important when wilding. But my youngest is 49  .
.... Tom ....


----------



## Mingmong (Mar 6, 2014)

Thank you everyone, we have always gone camping, and the kids live it, then we got a camper last year and went to France and they loved it, I just enough of the prices you have to pay to park your van on a bit of grass! So Wild Camping sounds perfect for us......thanks guys
Debbie


----------



## phillybarbour (Mar 6, 2014)

With or without kids but sites can be better if they are very young, but some locations are ideal if you self entertain them.


----------



## campervanannie (Mar 6, 2014)

*kids love the exitement*

we have been wilding with our kids and grandkids for years Nelly our eldest granddaughter has been wilding with us since she was 6mths she is now 17 and begs for a campsite but that has more to do with the gadgets she brings so we compromise 2 nights wilding 1 night on a site. Kyuss our 6year old granddaughter doesn't care. We keep lots of board games in our T4 for entertainment in the evening.


----------



## herecomesbod (Mar 8, 2014)

wildcamping without kids......hmmmmmmmmm... i wish!!!!! lol sounds bliss.. but have never experienced it im afraid!! ( but we do have 5 kids, and as our youngest has a severe mental disability, looks like we will NEVER experience it either!!!)


----------



## Older Gurna (Mar 10, 2014)

...I can't find a good baby-sitter either!!! :lol-053:


----------

